

Show HN: A gem for method overloading based on pattern matching for Ruby - alehander42
https://github.com/alehander42/matchete

======
alehander42
I've implemented a similar DSL for python: [https://github.com/alehander42/py-
matchete](https://github.com/alehander42/py-matchete)

